# Beginning to see faster



## spidersam (Mar 5, 2019)

Something cool happened today. Usually when I use the speedbag, I train along with the sound of the bag hitting the board like rhythm of a drum. Today I had noise cancelling ear buds playing music while I hit the bag, and for the first time for about 10 seconds I was able to see the bag. It was the strangest but coolest thing my eyes have done. I’m not sure if it was the “slow motion” that people claim happens when adrenaline kicks in. It was just like I could see every millisecond of the bag as it moved and really clearly. I hope it happens more and more.


----------



## Bruce7 (Mar 6, 2019)

spidersam said:


> Something cool happened today. Usually when I use the speedbag, I train along with the sound of the bag hitting the board like rhythm of a drum. Today I had noise cancelling ear buds playing music while I hit the bag, and for the first time for about 10 seconds I was able to see the bag. It was the strangest but coolest thing my eyes have done. I’m not sure if it was the “slow motion” that people claim happens when adrenaline kicks in. It was just like I could see every millisecond of the bag as it moved and really clearly. I hope it happens more and more.



I found your post very interesting.
Do you think it is easier to hit the bag with sound, so our brain focuses on sound rather than sight?
Maybe when you cut out the sound your brain was able to focus on the bag better, just guessing.

I have seen the "slow motion" thing a few times. I don't know why it happens. 
Maybe it is adrenaline, but I don't think so, because I felt very calm. I was faster not stronger. 
Maybe there is some chemical that the body releases we don't know about,  that makes the brain work faster.
It would be really cool, if you could call it up any time you want.

Maybe someone with more knowledge could explain the slow motion effect.


----------



## spidersam (Mar 6, 2019)

Bruce7 said:


> I found your post very interesting.
> Do you think it is easier to hit the bag with sound, so our brain focuses on sound rather than sight?
> Maybe when you cut out the sound your brain was able to focus on the bag better, just guessing.
> 
> ...



For me it is easier to hit the bag with sound, I think it’s because I’m a drummer and the speedbag is rhythmic to me. Also i think you’re right that when I muted the bag, my eyes were forced to focus. 

That would definitely be cool if someone on here knows about that stuff.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Mar 6, 2019)

Cool


----------



## jobo (Mar 7, 2019)

spidersam said:


> Something cool happened today. Usually when I use the speedbag, I train along with the sound of the bag hitting the board like rhythm of a drum. Today I had noise cancelling ear buds playing music while I hit the bag, and for the first time for about 10 seconds I was able to see the bag. It was the strangest but coolest thing my eyes have done. I’m not sure if it was the “slow motion” that people claim happens when adrenaline kicks in. It was just like I could see every millisecond of the bag as it moved and really clearly. I hope it happens more and more.


yes, I have it in my mind that peoples reaction s are general faster to sound than sight, but if you constantly deal with fast moving objects, your brain will process information faster, making it appear slower moving, have you seens those guys weaving fast moving traffic on a motorbike?  that's the problem with slow moving drills, there needs to be a steady increase in speed, or when it happens for real all you will see is a blur.

 I do a drill with a heavy rubber ball, where I hurl it at a wall, so its coming back at me at 80 mph,  I quickly went from not seeingits flight to catching it most times, then I cut some scallops  out of it to give it an unpredictable bounce to make it more of a challenge


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 7, 2019)

By muffling one sense the brain can focus on the other and heighten that sense.

Example....ever been driving in heavy traffic looking for a street....and turn your radio down so you can focus more on seeing the street sign.

It's one reason under stress the body will go into auditory exclusion to allow your brain to focus on seeing better.

Your reaction time is the same for sight and hearing...but often times people can become more sensitive to the other.

I am more sight dominate due to this I notice and react faster to visual stimuli.


----------



## jobo (Mar 7, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> By muffling one sense the brain can focus on the other and heighten that sense.
> 
> Example....ever been driving in heavy traffic looking for a street....and turn your radio down so you can focus more on seeing the street sign.
> 
> ...


no it's an established fact that reaction time is quicker for sound, which you could easily verify  with a quick Google  ,


----------

